# Identifying Menzerna bottles



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Menzerna are a great producer of polishing compounds but there labelling can sometimes be a little confusing. While I'm not going to list all the permutation's I've seen posted, I'll share the method of true contents identification

Two different polishes










With completely identical labels 

However Menzerna have two methods of identifying the contents

The original method is a sticker on the bottom (PO 85 RD seen here)










The newer method is a laser printed label on the lower hip ridge (PO 85 RE5 shown here)










I hope this helps anybody who receives a bottle with a label that doesn't appear to follow what they ordered :thumb:

Just another little useful tip I've found, marking the contents on the top with marker pen allows for quick pick ups from the rack










I also appologies if this looks like teaching you to suck eggs, but it's a post i see time and time again


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Jon

I remember when I got my first set of Menz polishes I was so confused then the "aha" moment was looking underneath as you say - mine all have the marker pen on top and front now.

It'd be better if they used colour coded bottle tops like 3M but it's no big deal once you know what you've got!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The best way I find, having the code on the top 

For detailing tuition days, I also put the cut number on a scale of 1 - 10 on them too, just as a very rought guides as ultimately a set of codes like these mean nothing to you unless completely familiar with the range.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Jon
> 
> I remember when I got my first set of Menz polishes I was so confused then the "aha" moment was looking underneath as you say - mine all have the marker pen on top and front now.
> 
> ...


They do have coloured tops for groupings BUT have so many in each it doesn't really work

Black - Compound
White - Polish (Was Intensive polish now Power finish)
Blue - Finish (Final Finish)
Red - LSP


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> The best way I find, having the code on the top
> 
> For detailing tuition days, I also put the cut number on a scale of 1 - 10 on them too, just as a very rought guides as ultimately a set of codes like these mean nothing to you unless completely familiar with the range.


Agreed the numbers are second nature to even my wife now, but were a mind field when starting out.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Epoch said:


> They do have coloured tops for groupings BUT have so many in each it doesn't really work
> 
> Black - Compound
> White - Polish (Was Intensive polish now Power finish)
> ...


Agreed Jon, it's just the nuances of each individual product in the ranges i.e. blue tops that confuses me and makes me have to double check that I've got the right one!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Agreed the numbers are second nature to even my wife now, but were a mind field when starting out.


:lol: Wonder if Diane will ever know the numbers as well


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Do you think Menzerna will ever sort this out properly and put proper labeling on the bottle. I too marker pen the tops. Menzerna take note


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Do you think Menzerna will ever sort this out properly and put proper labeling on the bottle. I too marker pen the tops. Menzerna take note


They have proper labels and are identified, it's just not as clearly as many would like.

I guess when a car plant buy a polish to work on a particular manufacturers paint they may only buy/have one blue and one white top, it's only the people who come accross so many varying paint types that own many.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

When I got my kit a month ago, I was a bit puzzled when a received a bottle labeled Menzerna *Power Finish*, although it should have been Intensive Polish. After a bit of searching on here, I've found the laser printed label, that spelled PO85 RD3.02.
My Final Finish bottle has a paper label saying PO85RD.


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

Will someone explain the Menz range, describing what the numbers mean in regards to their cut in a 1-10 fashion?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sp3no said:


> Will someone explain the Menz range, describing what the numbers mean in regards to their cut in a 1-10 fashion?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66024

:thumb:


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

Top notch, i had 2 bottles of final finish and just found out one is a PO106FA and the other PO85RD and i had no idea haha!!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Epoch. I was just about to ask about Menz polish. I've just go my DAS6 not used it yet but when I look at the two bottles of polish the cut scale doesn't seem to match the picture to me.

PO85RD3.0x Intensive Polish Medium Cut 6/10 (Left bottle in picture, new bottle printed on lower of bottle)

PO85RD Final Finish Light Cut 2/10 (Right bottle in picture old bottle sticker on bottom)










That is if Menz use a scale of 1 - 10


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sp3no said:


> Will someone explain the Menz range, describing what the numbers mean in regards to their cut in a 1-10 fashion?


id like this two, great products on all accounts but figuring out the order is someone confusing to be.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sometime the simplest posts are the most beneficial and helpful for members.

Gordon.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

I had this very same problem with the polish that i ordered and after a phone call, and a quick look for the marker pen, i was OK :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The Menzerna scale is 1-5

So in terms of cut and gloss:

Power Gloss S34A cut 5.0, gloss 1.5
Power Finish (intensive Polish) is 3.5, Gloss 3.0
Super Finish PO106FA is cut 2.5, gloss 5.0
Finsl Finish PO85RD cut 1.0, gloss 5.0


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the guide Epoch. When mine arrived I was scratching my head for ages trying to work it out.


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Sp3no said:


> Will someone explain the Menz range, describing what the numbers mean in regards to their cut in a 1-10 fashion?


This is handy too....

http://www.menzerna.de/fileadmin/be_user/Dokumente/e_polish.pdf


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> They have proper labels and are identified, it's just not as clearly as many would like.
> 
> I guess when a car plant buy a polish to work on a particular manufacturers paint they may only buy/have one blue and one white top, it's only the people who come accross so many varying paint types that own many.


I know m8 but something on the neck would be much better and instantly identifiable.


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

At least you have a different colour top on your bottle to indicate a difference, mine all look the same. I got out the permanant marker and wrote on the top of them all now, Great tip


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

What about the older bottles where do they come in now ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

on the first picture the 'final finish' writing is a different shade on each 1


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for that, I received my Menzerna polishes yesterday, didn't have a clue how to identify each bottle! Found the labels on the bottom now!


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

ive just wrote 1,2,3 & 4 on mine :thumb:

least agressive first which is 1
next aggressive number 2

even have numbers on my pads incase im asking some one to pass me one out the drawer :buffer:

mundo :thumb:


----------

